# anything that lasts longer than a tennis ball?



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm lucky if I can get a tennis ball to last more than 3 days. If we leave one out too long in this weather it freezes and then one good chomp by Sage and it splits in 2. He also likes to bite down and try to pop them.

Would something like a racquetball hold up better? 

looking for anything the same size with good bounce


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Check out JW Pet Grass ball. It's got the same bounce, it's the same size and on the freak chance he gets it stuck in his throat, there's a hole in it and you can pry it out (which I have not had to do) This ball lasts forever, costs about $6. Otto is never without one!

The green and black spikey thing


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

JW Pet's Good/Bad Cuz! 

Miya, back when she was 4 months old with the large Bad Cuz.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

We also have a cuz (good cuz, large) and it is by far Dakota most favoritest fetch toy. We also have a Kong Ball, it is quite heavy, and so we don't play with it in the house, but it is pretty tough and boy does that thing go far. Imagine a bouncy ball you get from the coin machine... but bigger!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

we do have a few cuz's, he loves them but only running around with them in his mouth squeaking them he doesn't like to play fetch with them, or a kong.

thanks for the thought though!

I will have to go check out this JW Pet Grass ball tomorrow

what is a kong ball and why have I never heard of it? is it tennis ball size or close?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

One of those blue and orange rubber balls made by chuck-it. They last a really long time and Chrono LOVES IT. So far I've never had one of these break.

Here's what it looks like (it's not actually this big, it's the same size a tennis ball because it is made to fit a chuck-it)

http://dogstuff4u.com/myfiles/chuckitsingle.jpg


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.petco.com/product/9811/K...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

For some reason I couldn't find it on the kong Website... 

Dakota also has a kong frisbee that I would recommend. Flies great and durable. What more could a girl ask for?

The kong ball is a tiny bit larger than a tennis ball, and heavier. We play fetch with it, but I don't have him catch it in the air....Like toss it up 10 feet and then catch (we do that with tennis balls).


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

The Kong ball, or even better, one of the european knobby balls on a rope/string. It doubles as a ball and a tug  

Frabo Ball on Rope - Medium

Personally, I like the larger versions of both balls, The dogs dont 'chew' them 'quite' as much  and they last longer. 

And for some reason, the balls on the ropes dont get lost as often ... always nice 

BTW the Kong balls from Ryan's Pet Supply are cheapest ... a lot of stuff is the 'cheapest' there ... here is the webpage with all the prices of thier 'Kong' stuff

I have NEVER had a dog destroy either of these balls, although the kong balls show wear and tear faster 

Ryan's Pet Supply

The only prob with ryans pets is that thier website is funky, I always just write down what I want and call to actually make the order. IDK they may have fixed by now


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We use the Kong Ball, my kids love the green everlasting treat ball (not much bounce but an awesome squish), the Octopus Cuz thing, and the neighbor kids let a Sky Ball get over the fence...dogs have claimed it now. They love it and have not managed to destroy it yet despite their best efforts.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Orbees by Planet Dog...they last a really long time. My dogs split a tennis ball in about 30 seconds flat but the orbees take forever to destroy.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Lacrosse balls work very well and are colored, which makes them easier to find in the snow.

Many high schools are glad to give away old practice balls.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

For ball type toys, we use the kong ball and cuz's which are a huge hit.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

CHUCKIT BALLS!! they are the best  You can drill a hole in them and make it a ball on a string if you want


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Like said before.. the kong balls are great. They come in several sizes and they even have types you can fill with random stuff to keep your dog interested. My pup likes it quite a bit in and outside though inside he seems to favor a golfball because it slides out of his mouth and he gets to chase it back and forth XD


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Nothing lasts with my dog. She destroyed her kong wubba rather quickly. Careful w/ tennis balls. I was advised not to let our dogs chew them...something about the fuzz on the tennis balls can get clogged in their stomachs, but I guess it'd take a lot of tennis balls for that to happen.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the orbees are great, as are the green everlasting

Orbees come in several sizes, the ones that are "planets" - mars, venus, sol, etc get destroyed really easily

Cuz are faves of all my dogs - good, bad and dinos - I get mine mostly through mail order coz they are more reasonable and I buy a half dozen 

Lee


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

We had to use the Kong ball, and only the Kong that's actually a ball. Treat holes and different shapes only provided a starting point for a tooth to get in and rip the whole thing apart. The real Kong BALL lasted about 6 months to a year! Compared to a tennis ball lasting 30 seconds at most.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll put in another vote for the chuck-it balls! as an added bonus, they float too. Even Freya hasn't managed to destroy one yet, and not from lack of trying!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for the great ideas everyone

so far I've gotten







Air Dog KONG Squeaker Tennis Balls - Toys - Dog - PetSmart its holding up...the squeaking is worse than a cuz though:headbang:

and the Chuckit! Ultra Ball Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart which are not annoying but given the choice he's picking the tennis ball


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Daisy said:


> Nothing lasts with my dog. She destroyed her kong wubba rather quickly. Careful w/ tennis balls. I was advised not to let our dogs chew them...something about the fuzz on the tennis balls can get clogged in their stomachs, but I guess it'd take a lot of tennis balls for that to happen.


Wubbas are not very durable, even though they are "kong" product.

Cuz's and kong balls are much better....


----------

